# Wife worried we parked too close .....



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Looked reasonable to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks perfectly reasonable to me too, and have done much the same myself.
Those clouds look a bit ominous though ;-)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks paradise parking to me, bet you come back and someone will be parked inches away


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe she's saying something about your driving. :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks reasonable to me


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Mmmm. Bit too close to the road near a bend, maybe? &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you stayed any longer I bet some muppet would have blocked you in :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Give it 5 somebody will be right next to you.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Get ready for the scrote in an 'F' reg Ford Orion with four kids in the back parking right next to you...

As said though - looks reasonable to me too :thumb:

ps no offence to anyone on here with a Ford Orion lol :lol:


----------



## bigrace (Feb 6, 2016)

Wish I still had mine. Could drive from Durham to Newquay on a barrel of cherry 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

James_R said:


> Get ready for the scrote in an 'F' reg Ford Orion with four kids in the back parking right next to you...
> 
> As said though - looks reasonable to me too :thumb:
> 
> ps no offence to anyone on here with a Ford Orion lol :lol:


Have you seen the price of Ford Onion's these days? £3k - £10k :doublesho


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Have you seen the price of Ford Onion's these days? £3k - £10k :doublesho


Gulp :doublesho


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bet a shopping trolley still finds its way over 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Perfect place to park, although I would have reversed in to allow for an easier exit


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Bit too close to the road for me.
You can guarantee a stone chip from a passing car just because you avoided every other parked car within 6 square miles, thats 'Detailers Luck' aint it? :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

James_R said:


> Gulp :doublesho


Or Ford Capri's, i've seen a Brooklands advertised for nearly £40k!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I went supermarket last Tuesday. Left daughter and dog in car so parked in shade under a tree at most remote part of car park(which was quiet) Came out to find a car parked right next to me!! So close as well, if I'd needed to use passenger door I'd have had to move:wall:


----------

